# TransCare/SeniorCare/FDNY EMS



## JumperDown (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody here on the forums affiliated with or in operations with TransCare EMS and SeniorCare EMS. I just have some questions

AND if anybody is with operations down in MetroTech for FDNY EMS.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 3, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Anybody here on the forums affiliated with or in operations with TransCare EMS and SeniorCare EMS. I just have some questions
> 
> AND if anybody is with operations down in MetroTech for FDNY EMS.



Why do you need someone from operations at headquarters?


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why do you need someone from operations at headquarters?



Well I just want to know how many candidates FDNY sends to the EMS Academy and when there might be another one. My friend who is 536 just recieved his letter for physical on the 12th of this month. And I stated before I'm 639. So Im just curious. FDNY has been a life goal for me so im anxious


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 3, 2012)

Is your life goal to be a firefighter or an EMT/Paramedic?

No one at metrotech can help you. They have over 100 phone numbers. Good luck finding someone to talk to you.

They hold an academy every 3 months of 60-90 people.

They are waiting for EMS members, self included, to be promoted to firefighter in the very near future (hopefully). We will lose around 300-600 EMS workers.

Physical agility testing is held on weekends at the academy and they handle around 20-40 candidates at a clip. You will be called in the next few weeks most likely.



Do yourself a favor and don't be yet another person to ignore my advice. Don't focus on getting hired, focus on getting your paramedic certification. I GUARANTEE you will be waiting a year longer maybe more with a list number of 600+. Don't sit on your *** waiting for a phone call. Pretend it doesn't exist and one day a letter will show up on your doorstep.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Is your life goal to be a firefighter or an EMT/Paramedic?
> 
> No one at metrotech can help you. They have over 100 phone numbers. Good luck finding someone to talk to you.
> 
> ...



BELIEVE ME !! I started making phone calls to St. Johns & BMCC about their Medic programs. I live on Staten Island so it's about where I can commute to the easiest. I'm hoping on going thru my Medic and get hired as a medic by a private company so I can get that experience. Ive got to admit, Math isnt my strong suit. So Ive gotta start studying.

& Btw thanks for the input on FD.
& Good luck with your promotion to Fire. Any word on it yet or is it still being determined by the courts ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 4, 2012)

No real world only speculation. Supposedly they see aprilish as a realistic timeframe. The judge is a jackass.

That sucks staten island is the worst place to go anywhere from. St. Johns would be a hike but it is a good program. You do your rotations at city hospitals so it wouldn't be AS far.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 4, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> No real world only speculation. Supposedly they see aprilish as a realistic timeframe. The judge is a jackass.
> 
> That sucks staten island is the worst place to go anywhere from. St. Johns would be a hike but it is a good program. You do your rotations at city hospitals so it wouldn't be AS far.



Yea tell me about it. its also the worst place to work as well ( political ) but Id travel if its worth it. no problem

and the word is that open competitive will be thrown out only promotional will be allowed


----------



## goidf (Aug 23, 2012)

*Methodst*

you can also look into the Methodist program, when I was there we had a few FDNY guys from Staten Island, we also had rotation locations (both ER and bus rotations) in Staten Island


----------



## goidf (Aug 23, 2012)

*Methodst*

you can also look into the Methodist program on Kings highway in Brooklyn. when I was there we had a few FDNY guys from Staten Island, we also had rotation locations (both ER and bus rotations) in Staten Island


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 23, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Ive got to admit, Math isnt my strong suit. So Ive gotta start studying.



If math is your main problem, then you don't have a problem. If you are looking at St.J's, they are more than aware that many students haven't done math in many years, and will happily devote a little extra classroom time (or arrange extra study nights) for those who need it.


----------



## BoogieDownMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

PM coming your way...

I was in the same spot you were a few years back.


----------



## mgaska84 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Remac*

Ive been looking at FDNY EMS and they require a REMAC cert, what exactly is that?  Being a medic from Seattle, how does one go about getting a REMAC cert?  Also, does FDNY EMS hire NREMT-P's?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 27, 2012)

mgaska84 said:


> Ive been looking at FDNY EMS and they require a REMAC cert, what exactly is that?  Being a medic from Seattle, how does one go about getting a REMAC cert?  Also, does FDNY EMS hire NREMT-P's?



You take the REMAC exam. NYC remsco, google that and check out credentialing. It is the MAC exam - medical advisory committee aka protocols. You need to know BLS, ALS and general operating procedures. Read all 3, don't skip the bls.


----------



## goidf (Aug 27, 2012)

you need to have a NY State cert (NREMT does not count for NYC agency's) plus you need to get certified on the local protocols. You should be able to find all the info you need here:
www.nycremsco.org


----------



## goidf (Aug 28, 2012)

any Transcare or Voluntary ambulance people out there?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 28, 2012)

goidf said:


> any Transcare or Voluntary ambulance people out there?



I did my paramedic program at St. Vincent's Hospital which was a voluntary until they closed in 2010. Albeit, I didn't work for them.


----------



## Hfd938 (Sep 11, 2012)

hey guys just wondering if any one heard of the next class going in for ems i did the last exam and got a list number of 102 ive completed all my stuff and now just waiting any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rennex (Sep 11, 2012)

I was told by a couple reliable sources that Oct 9th was the next class, followed by one in january.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 11, 2012)

yes, but you should be calling them and see if you have been signed an investigator. You have less than a month. You need the physical, psych and medical done.


----------



## Hfd938 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've done all that already I spoke to my investigator she saidy file was submitted Im just wondering if that's bad or good?


----------



## rennex (Sep 11, 2012)

Well since she didn't say that you were missing documents and thus unable to be submitted, I'd take that as good news, no?

What I heard from friends that got into either PD or EMS is that there was very short notice about when to report to the first day of their respective academies. One guy got only two days to quit two jobs :wacko:


----------



## JOHNFORCENYC (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck. I missed my p.a.t. On august 12.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 15, 2012)

As of right now, for EMTs, the hiring is


150 per class
October 9
Jan 7
March 25

Source - instructors at the academy.


----------



## rennex (Sep 21, 2012)

Staff at metro tech mentioned that there were almost 900 people from EMS who are on the promotional exam to move to fire side  

That's a lot of spots to fill if the court doesn't throw out the FF exam.


----------

